# BULLDOG bottle caps unopened box



## georgeoj (Feb 22, 2012)

I found this when out hunting fruit jars. The box is 2&1/2 x 4 x 6 inches. Are these common? I have not seen any prior to these.
 George


----------



## georgeoj (Feb 22, 2012)

Another view.


----------



## georgeoj (Feb 22, 2012)

last one


----------



## epackage (Feb 22, 2012)

They are always on e-bay George, 3 boxes sold in the month....Jim



 http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=bulldog+bottle+caps+-georgia&_sacat=0&_odkw=bulldog+bottle+caps&_osacat=0&_from=R40&LH_Complete=1


----------



## georgeoj (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks Jim. A good example of why someone should know the subject before buying. I am still happy with the find since it is a good looking box and I very seldom pay much for an unknown item. George


----------



## epackage (Feb 22, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  georgeoj
> 
> Thanks Jim. A good example of why someone should know the subject before buying. I am still happy with the find since it is a good looking box and I very seldom pay much for an unknown item. George


 I hear ya, I'm sure we've all done it...It'll come in handy if you ever decide to brew your own beer...[]


----------



## flasherr (Feb 22, 2012)

what do caps in box look like? sometimes if the printing or something was wrong they would stamp them backwards so writing is on inside. some are just metal in color. other ones they painted over top to hide original printing and sold them to the home market. so value depends on what the caps on inside look like.


----------



## epackage (Feb 23, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  flasherr
> 
> what do caps in box look like? sometimes if the printing or something was wrong they would stamp them backwards so writing is on inside. some are just metal in color. other ones they painted over top to hide original printing and sold them to the home market. so value depends on what the caps on inside look like.


 ...


----------

